# Some Pic's from our trip to Florida



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

We were in Florida house hunting while I was home from Korea in Feb. I got a few pic's of some driftwood and sunset pic's. I can't wait until I get back to the states and moved to Florida.


My best lady "holding" the sun:










A kool shot I got of the sunset:










I think I may be getting the hang of this after all :lol:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

How do you get them to show up without folks having to click the links? :|


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome pics.

You use the direct link (http....whatever...) and just put [ IMG ] link [ /IMG ].


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool pics.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Awesome pics.
> 
> You use the direct link (http....whatever...) and just put [ IMG ] link [ /IMG ].


suppose I gotta have them online somewhere for that to work ... these are just on my computer.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yah online, photobucket, snapfish, or your own web page.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

bummer ... I'm still behind in all that "technical" stuff. I do have a ... heck I don't remember ... whatever the yahoo photos switched over to I guess I could pose them up there and link out that way.

Thanks for the 411


----------

